# Movie Review- Wedding Crashers



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

_Vaughn and Wilson star as a pair of divorce mediators who spend their weekends crashing weddings in a search for Ms. Right...for a night. But when one of them falls for the engaged daughter (Rachel McAdams) of an influential and eccentric politician (Christopher Walken) at the social event of the year, they get roped into spending a weekend at the family's palatial waterfront estate and quickly find themselves in over their heads._

*This movie was above hilarious. I laughed so hard and then I almost cried because there is a cute love story behind it. I came in expecting oh great another Vince movie uh going to be lame and not funny, but I
was so wrong! I normally dont like Vince Vaughn but in this movie I loved him. Suprisingly there was great acting and you cant go wrong with attractive Rachel McAdams.*

*I give this a 2 thumbs up. One movie I might actually buy when it comes on DVD! *


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I thought it would be good. Tonight I had to choose between this and "The Island," and I chose the latter. Now I'm gonna have to see Wedding Crashers for sure.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

Wedding Crashers was great...there were some hilarious scenes in the movie but it also had a nice romantic story along with it.


----------



## BettaLover (Feb 17, 2005)

I love the Wedding Crashers!! I thought it was kinda slow at first, but then it really took off and kept going. And then Will Ferrell shows up in it, and I wasn't expecting it, so that was an added bonus. Most of it's a crude type of humor, but it's still pretty darn good. 

*sarah*


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, I said i have got to see this when my brother said it was one of the funniest movies he has seen a good while. I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I saw it, I loved it. I laughed so much my cheeks hurt from cheezin

Not for the easily offended.


----------

